# It's been a long time...



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It has been years since I have owned a 1911, or anything in .45 ACP. I got rid of a few "less desirable" pistols, and went to the store and came home with this:










It is the SR1911 Commander Stainless. I will be taking it and a G43X to the range in the morning, to see how it runs.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice. I’d like one but not in my current budget.o


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice indeed!
I hope that it sends bullets downrange to exactly the spot at which you're aiming, and that it never, ever bobbles or misfeeds.

Since I can't shoot a .45 any more, I am *green* with envy!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it kicks ass on the the "less desirable's"!
Very nice indeed.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, it "kicked ass" on my G43X...at least in my hands! I think the "mistake" I made was shooting the .45 first. I was chomping at the bit to shoot it, and when I went to my Glock, I could not come back on target as well as the 1911. My beloved Glock felt kinda "whippy" and "wimpy". Damn strange.

Anyways, I only ran one box of Remington 230 grain ball through the 1911, and it ran 100%! I LIKE THIS GUN! I don't know why I shied away from it since the military all those years ago, but the ones we had to use were pretty much "rattle-traps". Maybe that is why.








The top two 6" plates were the .45, and the bottom two were my Glock. I was shooting my usual way of one second intervals, from 30'.

I think I have screwed myself though, because now I am eyeing up the full sized government model from Springfield.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> ...My beloved Glock felt kinda "whippy" and "wimpy". Damn strange...


Not strange at all.
The weight of an all-metal pistol may be more difficult to carry around, but it certainly does wonders for helping keep you on-target, and getting you back on-target quickly.

Further, the .45 ACP cartridge presents recoil as a "push," which is easy to control, especially when shot out of a steel gun; while the 9mm tends to deliver a "jab," especially when it's fired from "combat Tupperware."


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Not strange at all.
> The weight of an all-metal pistol may be more difficult to carry around, but it certainly does wonders for helping keep you on-target, and getting you back on-target quickly.
> 
> Further, the .45 ACP cartridge presents recoil as a "push," which is easy to control, especially when shot out of a steel gun; while the 9mm tends to deliver a "jab," especially when it's fired from "combat Tupperware."


Very true. The Glock 21 actually absorbs .45 recoil pretty well but not like the steel CZ 97b. The 97 makes high velocity 230 grain loads feel like .38 wadcutters. "Combat Tupperware", I like that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> ..."Combat Tupperware", I like that...


Not original with me. Wish it were.
I got it from my shooting mentor, who was closely associated with Jeff Cooper. Since Cooper was very adept with words, I have to assume that Col. Cooper originated the phrase.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

You are really going to love that Ruger, the more you shoot it! Ask me how I know??!!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Welp, it "kicked ass" on my G43X...at least in my hands! I think the "mistake" I made was shooting the .45 first. I was chomping at the bit to shoot it, and when I went to my Glock, I could not come back on target as well as the 1911. My beloved Glock felt kinda "whippy" and "wimpy". Damn strange.
> 
> Anyways, I only ran one box of Remington 230 grain ball through the 1911, and it ran 100%! I LIKE THIS GUN! I don't know why I shied away from it since the military all those years ago, but the ones we had to use were pretty much "rattle-traps". Maybe that is why.
> 
> ...


I have the Springfield EMP in 9mm. I love it.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck with your new toy.
I was late to the game and just bought my first 1911.
It was a toss up between the Ruger and the Springfield Range Officer.
I got the Springfield, but I may sell my MOD-2 Tactical and buy the another Springfield in 9mm.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> You are really going to love that Ruger, the more you shoot it! Ask me how I know??!!
> View attachment 17262


Nice grips!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wirenut said:


> Good luck with your new toy.
> I was late to the game and just bought my first 1911.
> It was a toss up between the Ruger and the Springfield Range Officer.
> I got the Springfield, but I may sell my MOD-2 Tactical and buy the another Springfield in 9mm.
> ...


Nice RO! I want to buy a full sized government model, and I think I will be going with the Springfield for that one. I'll need to save up for about the next two months though...sigh.


----------

